# National Cup and Senior Year in High School



## soccerobserver (May 20, 2017)

This is a smaller issue but I hope CalSouth will consider it.

National Cup elimination rounds are in late May. What is so special about late May ?? In late May most high school seniors have either graduation or their senior prom on Saturdays.

It appears that the elimination round of National Cup games are scheduled in order of age. In other words, the HS freshmen U15/16 games are at 9am and the HS senior U19 games kickoff at 1pm at Galway Downs.

Today for example, 3 U19 teams forfeited their matches no doubt because of conflicts between senior prom and graduations.

A suggestion to CalSouth might be to schedule the older teams first at 8 or 9am and schedule the younger teams at 1pm. This would be a win-win for everyone and would not cost CalSouth an extra penny.

I assume someone at CalSouth has thought about this. I cannot understand why the scheduling is the way it is.  That is more of a suggestion and a question  than a complaint. Something DOC's might want to lobby CalSouth to change.

The argument one might make is that the schedule is posted in advance. Well for the older teams the schedule was not posted until early April. However, the decision to play National Cup had to be made earlier in the year before the schedule was posted. It does not serve anyone- coaches, players, teams, CalSouth, families, or SoCal soccer- to have elimination round games forfeited. Perhaps policies can be adopted to mitigate the known and predictable conflicts.


----------



## outside! (May 20, 2017)

Makes perfect sense, so the chances of it happening are minimal. This is the same CalSouth that had players playing in standing water two weeks ago.

DD's team played last weekend with 9 players and none of the normal keepers due to prom. They ended up losing 3-2. For the record, these kids give up enough for soccer, they should not miss prom.


----------



## Overlap (May 20, 2017)

I remember this subject was up on the old board so, it's a problem that is not new. Your suggestion for a simple fix with time changes for age groups is so simple yet, was it not even considered? It's a shame that kids that have been playing club for years have to choose between their graduation ceremony, prom or a sport they love, I personally saw my kid torn with her team trying to get their team together for a once in a lifetime opportunity only to have several not available due to their graduation and more due to their prom, really sad way to end a terrific club career. Cal South, if you're reading these boards, Please fix this for teams in the coming years...


----------



## soccerobserver (May 20, 2017)

outside! said:


> Makes perfect sense, so the chances of it happening are minimal. This is the same CalSouth that had players playing in standing water two weeks ago.
> 
> DD's team played last weekend with 9 players and none of the normal keepers due to prom. They ended up losing 3-2. For the record, these kids give up enough for soccer, they should not miss prom.


Outside, that's an impressive result playing 2 down and no regular GK!!!!


----------



## zags77 (May 20, 2017)

What about Senior Year of high school and May isn't sacred?  Simple fix would be to have the tournament be played in April to avoid all the May distractions - last Mother's Day at home, prom and graduation!!!


----------



## Kicknit22 (May 20, 2017)

Couldn't agree more.  Too much time in between Vegas and NC.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 21, 2017)

This would require the organizers of youth soccer events  to consider the girls, the families and life circumstances outside of their own priorities and their small world.  Don't see that ever happening although it sure would be nice.  Many teams paid for National Cup fees so they are happy about that then these same teams had to drop out after earning their spot to advance because of prom, etc.   After years of dedication and sacrifice for soccer these high school seniors are forced to drop out because of the time conflicts.


----------



## outside! (May 21, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Outside, that's an impressive result playing 2 down and no regular GK!!!!


The girls played well.


----------



## gauchosean (May 22, 2017)

Had the same issue with my son's team last year. Played our final game with 10 players, we had 2 goalies so one played on the field. The previous games we had 13; but a broken leg, a concussion  and a red card  the previous week left us with 10. 

We had 20 players before the HS break. We probably should not have come back after the HS break. Variety of reasons for not coming back from wanting to focus on AP tests, to having fun, to not wanting to risk injury. 

My advice is to have the discussion before the end of league season. Who wants to play NC and will commit to it. Discussion with the kids, the soon to be adults, (not parents) about what they want to do and their priorities for their final semester of HS.


----------



## Overlap (May 22, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Couldn't agree more.  Too much time in between Vegas and NC.


Correct, my wife says Cal South must have men doing the scheduling .....


----------



## soccerobserver (May 22, 2017)

gauchosean said:


> Had the same issue with my son's team last year. Played our final game with 10 players, we had 2 goalies so one played on the field. The previous games we had 13; but a broken leg, a concussion  and a red card  the previous week left us with 10.
> 
> We had 20 players before the HS break. We probably should not have come back after the HS break. Variety of reasons for not coming back from wanting to focus on AP tests, to having fun, to not wanting to risk injury.
> 
> My advice is to have the discussion before the end of league season. Who wants to play NC and will commit to it. Discussion with the kids, the soon to be adults, (not parents) about what they want to do and their priorities for their final semester of HS.


Gauchosean, congrats to your team gritting it out. Our team had the serious talks and emails etc...however, part of the problem is that the teams have to commit before the schedule is known for the U19's. In our case injuries also played a role but 1-2 kids changing their minds also kicked us in the pants.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Gauchosean, congrats to your team gritting it out. Our team had the serious talks and emails etc...however, part of the problem is that the teams have to commit before the schedule is known for the U19's. In our case injuries also played a role but 1-2 kids changing their minds also kicked us in the pants.


My oldest DD gave up soccer after her final HS game but would still go watch her club team play. She said that whenever they called her name at check in all the girls would laugh and my DD did as well. At NC, the team made it out of bracket play but due to Prom only had 10 players. Since my DD was still rostered they asked her if she would help them out and of course she did. Ironically,  she scored the winning goal to advance her team to the next round. Her final touch. She always says she went out in style... So in her case, the girls going to Prom provided her with a great memory. But I do agree, they need to change the dates.


----------



## soccerobserver (May 22, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My oldest DD gave up soccer after her final HS game but would still go watch her club team play. She said that whenever they called her name at check in all the girls would laugh and my DD did as well. At NC, the team made it out of bracket play but due to Prom only had 10 players. Since my DD was still rostered they asked her if she would help them out and of course she did. Ironically,  she scored the winning goal to advance her team to the next round. Her final touch. She always says she went out in style... So in her case, the girls going to Prom provided her with a great memory. But I do agree, they need to change the dates.


Multisport I am happy your daughter went out in such great style.

I am suggesting switching the kickoff time as an easy no-cost-to-CalSouth solution. The U19 games could be moved to the earlier 9am time slot and the HS freshman games can have the 1pm kickoff slots. This would not cost CalSouth anything no extra work no extra scheduling etc but probably fewer forfeits over time and a happier customer experience. A win-win.


----------



## outside! (May 22, 2017)

U18 should be given next earliest games, as there are many seniors on those teams as well.


----------



## Kicknit22 (May 23, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Multisport I am happy your daughter went out in such great style.
> 
> I am suggesting switching the kickoff time as an easy no-cost-to-CalSouth solution. The U19 games could be moved to the earlier 9am time slot and the HS freshman games can have the 1pm kickoff slots. This would not cost CalSouth anything no extra work no extra scheduling etc but probably fewer forfeits over time and a happier customer experience. A win-win.


So simple, so easy, so smart. So above the thought processes of Cal South.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 23, 2017)

This unfortunately isn't a new problem.  My player's team only played national cup at U12 and U13 so the conflict was never national cup.  However, the second half of ECNL playoffs happened every year during the spring and it was rare for them to have more than 13 or 14 players out of a 20+ player roster.  We often pulled players up from the U16 or U17 team.  Not an ideal situation but it is normal.  My player missed prom but she got a trip overseas as a consolation prize.  It's tough to ask a kid to give up anything but it was one of many lessons that continue to this day.  For the players that are moving on to college and/or are in the YNT pool these are only the beginning sacrifices that they are going to have to make.  Soccer unfortunately only becomes more of a job once they hit 18.

Good luck to all.


----------

